# CALCIUM--IT WORKS!!



## $ERIC$ (Aug 5, 2001)

Hey everyone,I don't post here very often, but I have something to tell you about taking calcium. I've been taking the calcium + vit. D or whatever it is (600mg) a couple of times a day and it has REALLY REALLY helped!! True it does constipate you a little bit depending on how much food you eat, but I try to not eat so much most days. I'll usually be ok for a couple of days and then have to go only once or twice later in the week. I'm glad that I saw the posts about calcium here. I have been going out and doing things alot more lately!! But I also just moved into a NEW home my wife and I had built...so that took ALOT of stress off my back. I've also started to feel better mentally the last month (that's how long we've been at the new house) and really improved my production at work !!!


----------

